# WINCC zeigt nur Softbus an



## Bensen83 (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, habe ein Projekt, welches mit step 7 erzeugt wurde, und habe nun über netpro die verbindung über industrial ethernet zwischen visu und sps gemacht, allerdings zeigt wincc unter verbindungen nur immer die möglichkeit softbus und nicht ethernet an, woran kann das denn liegen?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Gefühl das Du über WinCC Flex und nicht WinCC redest.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16960
Wenn es um Flex handelt, kann ich helfen, sonst nicht.


----------



## Bensen83 (27 Oktober 2009)

*Ok*

Ja es ist WINCC Flexible, kennst du das Problem?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Es ist einfach zu beheben.
Aber wegen den "WinCC" erhaltest Du ein Tag Wartezeit als Strafe.


----------



## Bensen83 (27 Oktober 2009)

*Bitte nicht*

Nein bitte nicht, ich habe hier ne Anlage stehen die muss weg, muss nur das Programm drauf spielen und testen, komm bitte


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Hmmm....
Versprichst Du mich nie wieder WinCC mit WinCC Flex zu verwechseln ?


----------



## Bensen83 (27 Oktober 2009)

*Ok*

Ja ich verspreche es


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Naja, in Ordnung denn.

Weill ich dasselbe Problem auf ein Englischsprachiges Forum geantwortet habe, bekommst Du das Antwort in English. Wenn das ein Problem ist, dann melde wieder zurück.

In Simatic Manager, expand the WinCC Flex HMI so much that you can see the *Configuration* of same in the right part of the screen. Open the *Configuration* ; this switches to HW Config.

In the HW Config, delete everything *except* the WinCC Flexible RT index.
(So you must delete IE General).
Select from the menu *Station* .. *Properties*. Select the *Configuration* tab. Make sure that *S7RTM* is *deselected*.
Save and compile.

Open the WinCC Flexible project.
Open the connection properties.
Recreate the connection by manually specifying to use S7ONLINE, Ethernet, specify the IP and Subnet of both PC and PLC, and rack=0, slot=2.
Save and compile.
You may get error messages that symbols cannot be connected. Just ignore.
Transfer the RT to the target PC.
Restart the RT


----------



## Bensen83 (27 Oktober 2009)

*??*

Ich verstehe es leider nicht ganz


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Ich bin zu weich.

(Ganz schnell übersetzt)

In Simatic Manager, der WinCC Flex RT wählen so das der dazugehöriger *Konfiguration* erscheint in der rechte Seite. Auf der *Konfiguration* klicken; dies öffnet der HW Konfigurator.

In der HW Konfigurator, alles löschen *nur nicht* der WinCC Flexible RT index. (also, IE Algemein muss gelöscht werden).
Von Menüleiste *Station* .. *Eigenschaften* wählen. Gehe zu *Konfiguration* Reiter. *S7RTM* muss *ausgeschaltet *werden.
Speichern und kompilieren.

Das WinCC Flexible Projekt öffnen.
Verbindungen öffnen.
Der Verbindung muss dann manuell eingerichtet werden. Das heisst, S7ONLINE verwenden, Ethernet, IP und Subnet von Ziel PC und SPS, und rack=0, slot=2.
Speichern und kompilieren.
Wenn es viellecht Warnmeldungen erscheint das Symbole nicht verbunden werden können, einfach ignorieren.
Der RT nach den Ziel-PC transferien.
RT wiederstarten.


----------



## mr.binford (2 November 2009)

@JesperMP :

Hallo JesperMP,

das gleiche passiert bei uns (leider nie auf meinem PG) sehr oft mit 
Profibus oder IE Verbindungen.
Ich bin zwar schon profi in Verbindungen wiederherstellen, aber hast Du eine Idee warum diese denn überhaubt so oft verschwinden?


----------



## JesperMP (2 November 2009)

Hallo mr.binford.

Vermutlich meinst Du die _IE Algemein_ oder _CP5611_ Indexe in Stationen Konfigurator.
Oder ?


----------



## mr.binford (3 November 2009)

..ja genau.

Wenn ich eine Projekt z.B. dearchiviere kommt es öffters vor, dasss die Verbindung in WinCCflex nicht meht herestellt werden kann und die Verbindungen auch nicht mehr zur Auswahl stehen. 
Abhilfe ist dann auf dem von Dir beschriebenen Weg über HWKonfig der HMI Station gegeben aber den Hintergrund verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2009)

Also, das ist in WinCC Flex, nicht Stationen Konfigurator, oder ?
edit: Und wir redet hier über das Flex Projekt, nicht Flex beim Runtime und Stationen Konfigurator, oder ?

Gibt es vielleicht mehrere Verbindungen in WinCC Flex ?
Gibt es manuell eingerichtete Verbindungen in NetPro ?

Ich habe etwas ähnliches erlebt (Verbindung verschwindet, oder bleibt "orange"). Das war nach viel umkopieren zwisschen Projekte.
Archivieren und dearchivieren sollte eigentlich kein unterschied machen, aber ich kann nicht ausschliessen das es gibt ein Bug in STEP7.


----------

